# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Nhờ các bác cho biết đây là spindle hay là gì?

## VuongAn

Em tính nâng cấp spindle cho con máy cùi để nghịch, tìm lòng vòng trên mạng thấy em nó mà không biết là spindle hay là gì nhờ các bác xem dùm, nếu là spindle thì cách lắp dao làm sao và thông số thế nào ạ, làm sao để em nó chay được, dùng với biến tần nào thì hợp lý. 
Thấy thằng bán cũng ko biết rõ thông tin, nó ghi độc một dòng " Dover Air Bearing High Speed Spindle XL + Kubler/Turck Precision Encoder T8.5820.0000.1024.5078 §"
Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Một số thông tin em tìm được trên mạng cho bác tham khảo:

https://surplus.motionconstrained.co...rck-encoder-2/

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Một số thông tin em tìm được trên mạng cho bác tham khảo:
> 
> https://surplus.motionconstrained.co...rck-encoder-2/


Cảm ơn bác. Em cũng lờ mờ hiểu ra vấn đề, em nó là spindle dùng khí nén để chạy chứ không phải dùng điện,  có encoder để giám sát tốc độ đúng không ạ, có gì sai nhờ các bác bổ xung tiếp ạ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Không phải là dùng khí nén để chạy ạ. Nó là spindle dùng bạc khí nén. Vẫn chạy bằng điện. Theo e thấy thì nó là dạng brushless DC, dùng cảm biến hall để điều khiển tốc độ.

----------

CKD, VuongAn

----------

